# Hardtail mit 130mm Federgabel



## Weizenbiker (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

gibts oder gab es von Rocky ein Hardtail mit einer Geometrie, die für eine 120 oder 130 mm Federgabel ausgelegt ist.

Bei den aktuellen Modellen sind ja standardmäßig 105mm Gabeln verbaut.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

Ja des Reaper.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizenbiker (11. Oktober 2004)

Danke, alter Lette

wie bist du denn mit dem guten Teil zufrieden ?

Kann man damit nicht nur bergab, sondern auch einigermaßen vernünftig ne Tour fahren ?

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

In der richtigen Größe ist das Rad voll Tourentauglich. 
Bin selbst schon 10000000Touren damit gefahren 
Unsere Standarttour hat ca.900 Hm. 
Hab sogar eine Rohloffnabe drinn.
Hab zwar eine Psylo reingebastelt gehabt. Bin aber so gut wie immer mit 125mm Federweg gefahren.
Sind Bilder davon hier im Rocky Mountain....ähh....ja da wo man halt sein Bild reinmachen kann drinn. Oder auf unserer Hp.
Und bergab geht das Rad wie ein Traum 

G.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2004)

ähhm, das repear gibts ja (leider) nicht mehr. der nachfolger heißt flow und ist auch recht tourentauglich (war damit schon auf dem altissimo = 2000 hm, und am weekend bin ich auch wieder 2000 hm gefahren...

bilder davon gibts in meiner gallerie!


----------

